# s10 chassis same as G-body chassis??



## elcaminoman

I am just curious if the s10 chassis is the same width and height of a g-body chassis?
I know the front suspensions the same and is swapable,but how about rear kits for s10's are they swapable , i only ask this question because i wanted to get the s10's roadgrater rear kit for my g-body to make it a simple and easy install in the rear,but i first need to know if the chassis are the same width across and height,also are they the same rearends used???


----------



## Mark

theres no way. i have spent the last week under a s-10 (fixing the frame, it hit a pole) they g-body idea starts and stops with the front sispension


----------



## skandalouz

a week?? I can straighten one of those out in a day and that's with a diamond and a twist in the frame.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 19 2003, 09:17 PM
> *a week?? I can straighten one of those out in a day and that's with a diamond and a twist in the frame.*


 good for you ass :biggrin: im only in the shop for 2 hours (if that) a day and thats only 4 days...so you can see why.
but sence you have also worked on s-10s whats your take on the matter?


----------



## skandalouz

they are only remotely similar in that the fronts suspension is the same, other than that they are completely different. thet kit from ART will not fit or work. As far as I know, the rearends are the same, but the S10 utilizes leaf springs and the g-body trailing arms.


----------



## SLAMinIT

no it wont my dime is about 41 1/2" and my boys monte is around 46" i just checked just build your own i'll fit better and be alot cheeper


----------



## yodawagon

the s10 front suspension is almost interchangable with the g body front . you can even use the earlier s10 drop spindles on a g body. the mounts are the same. i air bagged a g body wagon and the air bag mounts are exactly the same. the rear is comepletly different. to do the rear of the g body, you will have to weld on new spring brackets or weld a bolt into the middle of the spring perch and thread on the air bag. call air ride technologies if you have any more questions.


----------



## elcaminoman

so then will the ART front s10 kit work on my g-body??the tubular upper and lower a-arms and ,s10 2" drop spindles with coolride bags???


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by elcaminoman_@Nov 20 2003, 06:55 PM
> *so then will the ART front s10 kit work on my g-body??the tubular upper and lower a-arms and ,s10 2" drop spindles with coolride bags???*


 I think just the spindles and the bag brackets will work. you don't need those tubular a-arms, they are just a cash grab.


----------



## yodawagon

forget the tubular control arms. i think national parts depot or some of the restoration companies sell the 2 inch drop spindles for around 150 bucks. if you have headers i would wait to buy the drop spindles be cause i have stock spindles and my headers are just about 1 inch off the ground. you might be ok otherwise. i would wait though.


----------

